# Who's your favorite young Sun?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is your favorite young Sun player? 3 years or less in the league, I know Amare is most talented but who is your personal favorite?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good to see someone else making threads. Haha. Smush isn't on the team anymore, but when he was he was my favorite. Other than him I like Amare. Never even seen Shirley play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Good to see someone else making threads. Haha. Smush isn't on the team anymore, but when he was he was my favorite. Other than him I like Amare. Never even seen Shirley play.


Shirley you will like his style when he gets some playing time. Paul Shirlery is a former Bull. He is tough to watch, he has very little basketball talent at all, he is just tall. Back on the Bulls board Paul Shirley was the butt end of a lot of jokes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Barbosa is my favorite young sun.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Amare Stoudemire!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Shirley you will like his style when he gets some playing time. Paul Shirlery is a former Bull. He is tough to watch, he has very little basketball talent at all, he is just tall. Back on the Bulls board Paul Shirley was the butt end of a lot of jokes.


Why the heck would I like a guy that has no basketball talent and is just tall? :laugh: Oh man he was a former bull, I hate him already :wink:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Shirley you will like his style when he gets some playing time. Paul Shirlery is a former Bull. He is tough to watch, he has very little basketball talent at all, he is just tall. Back on the Bulls board Paul Shirley was the butt end of a lot of jokes.


It's too bad that a lot of GM's think the exact same way when it comes to drafting players. "Oh hey that European is 7-2! He must be good!!!" (there are about 5,000 examples of this.. Big Jake, Tsikividi, Earl Boykins....).


EDIT: I forgot... Earl Boykins is an American and only 5'5''... my mistake. :biggrin:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Amare just becasue of the dunks in the dunk contest.
(props to Steve)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire. Ever since his rookie year when Marbury used to say that he was better than Garnet. I liked him from there. Then he hit that 3 pointer against the Spurs
in the 2003 1st round.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare, no question.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Out of this list. Amare of course. Rest of our starters except Nashare relatively young. But I don't have like one true favorite player on the team. May have them on slighty different levels though.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Joe Johnson?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Joe Johnson?


This is Joe's 4th year in the league. He is only making the option of voting for Suns with three years in the league or less. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah okay, I thought it was his 3rd year


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Leandro Barbosa, he looks like he's going to be a very, very good PG in a few years. Hopefully the Suns don't do something stupid and trade him.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Leadrdo has been bothered by some minor injuries and has only recently become fully healthy. His recent performance suggests that he could be a Bobby Jackson type super sup in coming years.

However, Amare has to be THE MAN. The Suns have never had an inside guy with his talent and he is going to keep getting better.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I personally like Joe Johnson, but since he isn't on the poll I picked Amare. Shirley hit a 3 against the Blazers yesterday. Guy has range. :clown:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I personally like Joe Johnson, but since he isn't on the poll I picked Amare. Shirley hit a 3 against the Blazers yesterday. Guy has range. :clown:


LOL! Shirley hit a 3??!! I had to check the boxscore as soon as I read that. He didn't hit a 3 though, he was 2-2 from the field, with 1-2 FT's. When Shirley hits a 3, thats the day I make the NBA! :laugh:


----------

